# Hello - looking for fancy mice to buy



## Liz (Aug 13, 2013)

I've joined the site because I am looking for some fancy mice to buy. I've had several pet shop bought mice now and I gather it's better to buy them from proper breeders. However, I am finding it a challenge to find a breeder and wondered if anybody could point me in the right direction. I live in Norfolk. Reluctant to go to Pets At Home for mice yet again. Also they don't seem to live long - hardly making 12 months and I'm wondering if this is the normal lifespan or if it's short as they are pet shop bought.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.I didn't realise pets at home sold mice.18 months plus would be a more usual life span.What area do you live in ?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Liz.
Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they dont sell mice in pets at home around here ive been to the 6 local stores and they never sell em here you can get degus and rats and hamsters and gerbils but sadly no mice


----------



## AveAra (Aug 9, 2013)

I've seen mice at my local Pets At Home  Considering getting a few from them.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

where abouts are you aveara?

hello and welcome liz


----------



## AveAra (Aug 9, 2013)

Northern Ireland  probably nowhere near anyone on this forum however


----------

